# how do i send emails using dos



## novicedos (Nov 10, 2003)

How do i send an email using dos?

Is there an application i can call from within dos?

Please Help!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Telnet


----------



## mole (Aug 24, 1999)

Same question as the other thread, is this really DOS or a commnd prompt in a version of Windows and if so, which version. 

If you are using a command prompt from Windows NT/2K/XP and have access to an SMTP server, you could use Blat. Do a google search on Blat Mail.


----------



## novicedos (Nov 10, 2003)

hey mole i am using win 2k
and have access to an smtp server
when i use blat 
it always says that -t does not exist


----------



## mole (Aug 24, 1999)

Working from a command prompt, type:

blat |more

You will get the instructions for Blat printed to the screen. These are codes you will need to use with Blat.

You can send them to a file by typing:

blat > blathelp.txt

start notepad blathelp.txt

There should also be a readme.txt file with essentially the same information in it. I think you need to use -to instead of -t. Any unrecognized switch nets you what you got with -t. Take some time to get familiar with the syntax and work through teh examples in teh readme.txt file. Also know that some ISPs use SMTP authentication for access to their mail servers to reduce spammers getting access and using them for a relay. 

The best way to use utilities like Blat are in batch files called from other processes or as CGI's from within HTML where sending mail from a webpage is the goal.


----------



## novicedos (Nov 10, 2003)

thanks mole


----------

